# Glaucoma? 3 month wait for hospital appointment acceptable?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I had some double vision and went for an optician's appointment. She could not find the cause of the double vision and it has since not troubled me. She did, however, find what she called "a problem with a nerve in my right eye". She has referred me to the hospital. 

When I popped back in because the spectacles she prescribed made no difference to the double vision and I was worried about an ache in the right eye they retrieved my file from the "glaucoma referral" tray. They also did a second pressure test to see if the pressure had increased in my eye. It had not. 




The optician said that, as things stand, she could not hurry up my appointment.


Now I know that you can lose your sight if you have glaucoma but I know nothing more than that really.


To be honest I am quite worried about the length of wait for a hospital appointment. I would hate to sit waiting patiently only to find out that my sight was being damaged.


Has anyone any experience of Glaucoma?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry, I don't but think this post is important and worth a 'bump'.

Sal


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

In the meantime, if you are still suffering from double vision a visit to your GP might help.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pat, my wifes glaucoma was picked up by the optometrist at Specsavers, they referred her directly to the hospital and notified her GP. It is normally caused by a build up of pressure.

I would ask them what hospital you have been referred to and then contact the hospital to ensure you are on their list. Also ask as to their waiting list time frame for appointments.

Be sure to check that your GP has been informed.

My wife now gets annual check ups at the hospital to ensure the prescribed nightly eye drops are effective for her.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think dghr272 (Terry) has made the best suggestion that can be made;

It sounds like you hAVE some disturbances of vision - e.g. double vision etc. to me that would suggest that it needs checking and treating if possible.

If the optician (optometrist) cannot tell you what hospital you are being referred to, then they cannot have referred you.... ad I believe that under changes from a few years back you have the right to decide WHERE and WHO you wish to be referred....... (it used to be called "choose and book").

You should have been given a copy of your prescription which should have a referral note written on it - take that to your GP and ask him/her to expedite the appointment.

One question that comes to my mind and I do NOT know the answer, if you have double vision, should you be driving? Sorry if that is not good news, BUT you might like to check the DVLA website;

https://www.gov.uk/diplopia-and-driving

I will make no other comment but do hope that it can be identified, treated and sorted rapidly and successfully.

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 


The double vision has stopped now. The optician said it was safe for me to drive but she did recommend distance spectacles which I do wear for driving.
It is the ache in the eye that troubles me. As this keeps reminding me that I have and unresolved health issue I wondered about the waiting list time.
I have had a letter, from the hospital, confirming my referral but they do not provide a telephone number (strange that  ) for you to ring and check on the progress of your appointment.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You are clearly, and rightly, worried about this. Worry will not help your condition. In your circumstances I would ask for a private consultation with an eye specialist. You can find the cost of this in advance, which,from my experience is a set tariff. Also from experience it is normally within days of booking.Many NHS consultants have a private clinic with appointments available via their secretary at the hospital. Failing that there are BUPA etc private hospitals.

Once your diagnosis is made you can then choose to continue privately or go back to the NHS should you need to.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We get free eye tests etc as pensioners (!) and I'd have thought that a good Opthalmic Optician would be able to ease the problem and your concerns by advising on reducing strain through less TV/Computer time and things like that?

Waiting times do vary from hospital to hospital, but I have found that getting in touch with a consultant's secretary inside the hospital can produce some very helpful advice. I found a real gem of a lady who has been outstanding in her help with asking questions directly to my cardiac consultant and getting things done internally that I normally would not be allowed to do.

I don't abuse the privilege and keep my queries infrequent and low key. 

I also fax my GP directly at the surgery to update him on things and to put queries into the system. He tells me that appreciates that as he doesn't always get updates from the hospital unless he accesses my files on his computer, and he doesn't do that unless I am coming in for an appointment.

Most GP's and hospitals are pretty overloaded, so anything you can do to help out seems to be well received.

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Having worked in admin in hospitals I think these suggestions are very sensible.
I would:
Go to my GP and talk to him
Phone the hospital switchboard and ask for the consultants secretary - they are very helpful usually.
A private appointment might get it quicker still but you can decide on that after talking to your gp.
There is a glaucoma society which you can google for.
Finally, I have glaucoma and have regular checkups. I think its something that worsens very gradually and doesn't happen overnight so maybe waiting 3 months won't make any difference. Your gp would be able to tell you though.
Good luck and don't worry too much. I've been putting in eye drops for 15years and until two weeks ago when the pressure had slightly worsened nothing much has changed.
The hospital consultant has given me some new eye drops but said if they don't work it isn't a problem. They'll just do some laser surgery in outpatients and it will be fine.
It is VERY important though too put the drops in everyday to keep the eye stable.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Steph


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I had so-called "Secondary glaucoma" because of Grave's eye disease. It isn't very common, and there aren't many eye specialists who specialise in it. Primary glaucoma, on the other hand, is very common, and affects more people as they get older.

In both types, the pressure in the eyes increases. This is why opticians take pressure checks, to see if your pressures are higher than the normal range, or if they have increased since your last check. Primary glaucoma normally does not cause any symptoms for a long time, and is generally picked up by pressure tests. It is basically a plumbing problem, where your eyes create fluid quicker than they discharge it, thus increasing the pressure. It can easily be treated with drops.

As you do have symptoms, but your pressures have not increased, this suggests your problem is not primary glaucoma.

Secondary glaucoma caused by Grave's disease also leads to increased pressure, but for a different reason, and I can give you more information if you like. But I think you should talk to your GP first, and perhaps suggest blood tests to see if Grave's disease is a possibility. Good luck, Linda,


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am glad to hear that you have been told it is OK to drive - that s a relief.....

You can get the hospital switchboard number from the web very easily - from BT or other sources, switchboards are not manned as much as they used to be - as Direct Dialling is now the preferred option, but they will connect you and give you the direct dial number.

Ring the secretary and ask about the various options suggested. Hopefully you will get advice and a rapid appointment, although a slight delay may not be a problem if your pressures are stable.

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

That's why I like this forum so much.
Someone posts a worry and immediately they get a lot of useful, informative and caring answers.
A few years ago John was taken ill while we were away in Germany. Thankfully we managed to sort out the problem and get home but I had it in mind that if we were really stuck I could ask for advice/help and know I'd get it.
It was a very comforting thought during a difficult time.
Thanks everyone.
Steph


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I was referred to hospital with elevated pressures and got seen within 6 months, its not a rapidly growing condition glaucoma, I was with a specialist for about 6 years until they invented a way of working out how thick your cornea is, in my case it's thick which means higher pressure to distort the surface, turns out I have to take 4 off any reading. I no longer have to attend an eye clinic.
My point being is glaucoma doesnt result in double vision and you will have to wait, Best to see your GP if you want to speed it up.
How's your blood pressure as that can cause interesting effects with your vision.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the support and help. As has been said this is an amazing forum 


Blood pressure is fine.


I got the impression that, had it been necessary, the optician could have made a more urgent appointment for me. My problem with the appointment with her was that she did not find any double vision. It has gone away now. I have just been left with this ache, like pressure, in the eye. Perhaps less screen time!


----------

